# Hot or Cold?



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

How do you like your beer???

9 times out of 10, I'll say cold...but sometimes, it's very tough to beat a warm Guiness...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> How do you like your beer???
> 
> 9 times out of 10, I'll say cold...but sometimes, it's very tough to beat a warm Guiness...


I'll agree with you on the Guinness, but most everything else I like ice cold.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

It depends entirely on the style (_*NOT BRAND!*_) of beer. Lager styles should be served cold. That way, the bitter hoppiness comes through cleanly, and the rest of the ingredients are incorporated nicely. A pale/IPA/bitter should be a bit warmer but still very cool, which will allow the drinker to experience the grain characteristics and sweetness (no masking from the cold) while still retaining the bitter hop characteristics. Darker beers like porter and stout rely more on the sweetness of the grains to impart flavor, meaning that cool/cellar temperatures will be the best for them. The darkest/heaviest beers (like barley wines) are best served at around cellar temperature (a few degrees below "room temperature") to fully appreciate the full sugar-and-grain derived flavors that are not dependant on hops for character.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cold, although I can tolerate some beers a little warmer.

I will admit that my tastes are not very sophisticated, though.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Teacher said:


> It depends entirely on the style (_*NOT BRAND!*_) of beer.


I beg to differ... Guiness is just about the only Ale that I like warm (I couldnt imagine drinking something like Chimay warm)...

And on very rare occasion a warm Heineken is excellent...but I wouldnt dream of drinking any other lager warm...

Perhaps I'm just not that "in the know" when it comes to beer...but it does seem like there are only certain brands that taste good warm...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I beg to differ... Guiness is just about the only Ale that I like warm (I couldnt imagine drinking something like Chimay warm)...
> 
> And on very rare occasion a warm Heineken is excellent...but I wouldnt dream of drinking any other lager warm...
> 
> Perhaps I'm just not that "in the know" when it comes to beer...but it does seem like there are only certain brands that taste good warm...


Guinness is a stout.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

It was 106 yesterday, and I couldn't get the beer cold enough. Even the swimming pool feels more like a hot tub.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I beg to differ... Guiness is just about the only Ale that I like warm (I couldnt imagine drinking something like Chimay warm)...
> 
> And on very rare occasion a warm Heineken is excellent...but I wouldnt dream of drinking any other lager warm...
> 
> Perhaps I'm just not that "in the know" when it comes to beer...but it does seem like there are only certain brands that taste good warm...


Who said anything about "warm?" Not me. As for Chimay, I've had all three varieties cold and could only taste about half of what was there. To me, drinking any lager not quite cold (including Heinie) results in bitter beer that I just can't tolerate.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Teacher said:


> Who said anything about "warm?" Not me. As for Chimay, I've had all three varieties cold and could only taste about half of what was there. To me, drinking any lager not quite cold (including Heinie) results in bitter beer that I just can't tolerate.


well...not warm...but you know...room temp...or more precisely poorly insulated garadge on a warm day temp...



Laxplayer said:


> Guinness is a stout.


Correct me if I'm wrong (and, believe me, I could be)...but isnt stout a type of dark ale???


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Guinness is a stout.





The Gabba Goul said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (and, believe me, I could be)...but isnt stout a type of dark ale???


Both correct, depending on how you're categorizing beers. If one is categorizing beers by *brewing method*, then there really are only two basic types (with a few oddball exceptions): _lager styles_ [bottom fermenting beers brewed and stored at cold temperatures, like lagers and bocks] and _ale styles_ [top fermenting beers brewed at warmer temperatures, including ales, porters, stouts, barley wines, and wheat beers]. If, however, one is categorizing beers according to *style*, then ales and stouts would be categorized seperately because of the vast difference in flavors and, accordingly, how they are paired with foods.


----------

